# Xbox 360 controller mit pc verbinden!!!



## thekilller26 (7. November 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich will meinen Xbox 360 wireless controller an meinen pc anschließen, aber mit einem Kabel.
Was für ein Kabel sollte ich mir kaufen??
THX im Voraus!
Mfg


----------



## -Moof- (7. November 2010)

Hallo,

Das hat 2007 auch schon einer gefragt und versucht!!!
http://board.gulli.com/thread/723639-xbox360-wireless-pad-am-pc-anschliessen/


Läuft aber auf den Kauf eines controllers, für windoof hinaus! egal ob wirelees oder usb!!!! kostenpunkt ca 20 bis 30 Euronen


----------



## Nixtreme (7. November 2010)

hab selber ein wirelass pad hier und kann bestätigen, mit dem play&charge-kit geht es nicht! Um mit deinem wireless pad am pc zu spielen brauchst du unbedingt den funk-adapter PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Adapter für Windows: Amazon.de: Games

Ich würd mir an deiner stelle einfach noch ein kabelgebundenes extra-pad holen! Kostet gebraucht bei Gamestop&Co. auch um die 24€ und du hast nachher noch einen extracontroller statt "nur" eines adapters! Und ein Wireless controller am PC ist jetzt nicht sooooo notwendig, es sei denn du spielst in 3 Metern entfernung von deinem Monitor


----------



## thekilller26 (7. November 2010)

schade
dann kaufe ich mir einfach einen adapter 

kann geclosed werden!!!


----------



## GoldenMic (7. November 2010)

Wie sieht das dann eigentlich aus, kann ich mir z.b. Assassins creed dann so einstellen als würd ich es auf der XBOX spielen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. November 2010)

Natürlich AC unterstützt den Controller und wie du die Tastenbelegung veränderst brauch dir wohl keiner erklären. Ich selbst spiele das Game auch nur mit Controller, weil man schön chillig dabei im Sessel sitzen kann.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. November 2010)

Ja mittlerweile unterstützen eigentlich fast alle Spiele den Controller, vor allem Rennspiele, Rollenspiele bzw. Third-Person-Spiele und sogar ein paar Shooter mit dem Logo "Games for Windows".
Von mir getestete Spiele die auf Anhieb funktionieren, ohne auch nur einmal in die Einstellungen gehen zu müssen: Fallout 3, GTA4, JustCause2, Streetfighter 4, Crysis, Warhead, Dirt2, Grid, Metro2033, CallofJuarez2, Batman, MassEffect2, SplitSecond, RedFaction:Guerrilla, Mafia2, Need for Speed: Shift, Fifa11 uvm..

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Tastenbelegung sich nicht von der Konsolenbelegung unterscheidet.


----------



## exbmu (15. November 2010)

also bei win 7 64bit erkennt er es ohne mukken und surren !


----------

